# Nintendo Direct 9.13.18 Roundup - Luigi's Mansion 3 and multiple Final Fantasy ports



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2018)

Huzzah, hopefully there are still a few surprises left.


----------



## FR0ZN (Sep 13, 2018)

If they don't show Ridge Racer this time, the whole industry will get a kick in the schwanz from me.


----------



## Raymond7 (Sep 13, 2018)

MORE XENOBLADE GAMES!!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 13, 2018)

nintendo direct makes me nintendo erect.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 13, 2018)

Raymond7 said:


> MORE XENOBLADE GAMES!!



I want to be friends with this guy!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 13, 2018)

wii u and ps3/360 ports here i come 0:


----------



## Chary (Sep 13, 2018)

Pray for Animal Crossing, guys


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

I'll either be really disappointed or mildly surprised, unless Reggie pulls Animal Crossing out of his jocks and gives it to us.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> Pray for Animal Crossing, guys


Animal Crossing ... Pocket Camp for the Switch!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Animal Crossing ... Pocket Camp for the Switch!


The only thing that would be worse than that, is Amiibo Festival 2. I'd rather not think about either one of those.


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 13, 2018)

Wonder if they have any ports lined up for the Switch. Love to see a Xenoblade Chronicles X port.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Sep 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> Pray for Animal Crossing, guys



Man, gbatemp needs the reaction emotes so I can give you a heart.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

I thought that was just the Luigi's Mansion remake.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 13, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion 3? Was I supposed to see that?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

Luigis Mansion 3... why not? That's ok, but not a main course... waiting for whatever comes after the 3DS leftovers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Good, they got 3DS out of the way


----------



## gameboy (Sep 13, 2018)

you guy shouldve relayed it on gbatemps youtube channel and enabled the chat


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

Megaman 11, another nice appetizer... show the main course already!
Ok, now Retro Portendo...


----------



## Purplstuph (Sep 13, 2018)

Disappointed about the 3ds lineup....


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

NSMB U on Switch?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

NSMBU, there's the disappointment sinking in...

edit: KATAMARIIII


----------



## VashTS (Sep 13, 2018)

these ports are disgusting so far


----------



## Chary (Sep 13, 2018)

NAAAAAA NA NA NA NA NA DA NA NA NANA NAAAAA KATAMARI REROLL WAS A THING.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

And of course the obligatory way too late lacking explanation for Nintendo Switch Online...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Why only f***ing NES games?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

Can't wait to pay to play online, despite doing it for free just a while back! This is such dogshit.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

Well... at least the NES controllers come with a real d-pad.
And the Pokemon joycons had some nice colors there.

A new IP? And it is an RPG?
It doesn't look outstanding, but I am in for new things.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2018)

This is pretty disappointing so far, I really don't hope katamari was lagging in the videos because that's what it looked like, the devs havnt been known to optimization when it comes to those games on any system.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2018)

KATAMARI ON SWITCH!  Sony really dropped the ball on that one, let one of their most iconic IPs jump consoles.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2018)

Xzi said:


> KATAMARI ON SWITCH!  Sony really dropped the ball on that one, let one of their most iconic IPs jump consoles.


It was on the 360 and had a cell phone game too.


----------



## mustafag32g (Sep 13, 2018)

disappointing as usual


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

That's a lot of Final Fantasy...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Final Fantasy XII??


Final Fantasy VII and IX and X/X-2 on Switch!!!!?


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Sep 13, 2018)

AAAAAAAA FINAL FANTASY 7 ON SWITCH


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> AAAAAAAA FINAL FANTASY 7 ON SWITCH



I know it's a port, but....what????


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 13, 2018)

ANIMAL CROSSING!


----------



## gameboy (Sep 13, 2018)

NO FF8?! its because the STEAM version is F*CKING SH*TTY! square enix and their SHITE ports!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion 3 YEAAAAAAHHH!  Really looking forward to Daemon X Machina and Yoshi too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

God bless Isabelle!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

gameboy said:


> NO FF8?! its because the STEAM version is F*CKING SH*TTY! square enix and their SHITE ports!



Well, the fact you have to  mod the original soundtrack on Steam should be a big indicator. But still, SE is really pulling through.


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 13, 2018)

OMG... Tease...


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 13, 2018)

SkittleDash said:


> ANIMAL CROSSING!



Plot twist after all.


----------



## Chary (Sep 13, 2018)

NINTENDO IS DEAD TO ME


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 13, 2018)

YES!


----------



## Chary (Sep 13, 2018)

I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID I LOVE YOU NINTENDO


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 13, 2018)

ANIMAL CROSSING WOO


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID I LOVE YOU NINTENDO



You doubted them! Into the pit with you!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 13, 2018)

Well I'll admit 2018 has been kind of a dud for Switch other than Smash and Pokemon, but 2019 is looking really solid already.


----------



## Vieela (Sep 13, 2018)

What a miserable Direct.... There wasn't really any new good announcement, to be fairly honest. The 3DS headlines were far more interesting.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

#Shantae4Smash


----------



## zeldaism (Sep 13, 2018)

Animal crossing!!!!


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 13, 2018)

OMFG Luigi mansion 3.

YUSSSSSSS


----------



## Vieela (Sep 13, 2018)

(APART FROM FINAL FANTASY AND ANIMAL CROSSING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA)(AND LUIGIS MANSON 3 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2018)

AC is all I really needed from Nintendo, so this is really good.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 13, 2018)

wow..... nintendo made sqaure there bitch  now. also nothing on Persona Q 2....


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2018)

Seems like a good direct to me.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 13, 2018)

Nintendo.... you glorious bastards. That AC announcement was dickishly evil. I'm proud of you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Lots of RPGs this year and next  

- Final Fantasy VII
- Final Fantasy IX
- Final Fantasy X
- Final Fantasy X-2 (not a fan)
- Final Fantasy XII The Zodiac Age

What year is this again? There hasn't been a mainline FF game on a Nintendo console since the 90's.


----------



## DarkIrata (Sep 13, 2018)

Boii, that trolling at the end!


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> Pray for Animal Crossing, guys


well you got it


----------



## ploggy (Sep 13, 2018)

Luigi's Mansion 3 ... Everything else was tat for me.. and even that's probably late next year. :/


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 13, 2018)

Vieela said:


> What a miserable Direct.... There wasn't really any new good announcement, to be fairly honest. The 3DS headlines were far more interesting.


Really 90% of the things there I was interested in


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Did not expect to see so many FF games on Switch, this is how you show third party support.


----------



## DarkIrata (Sep 13, 2018)

Yoshi kinda looks like little big planet from the play style


----------



## Frexxos (Sep 13, 2018)

That Plot twist!
Its like I could feel how charys heart broke and then seconds after restored magicly.
The power of animal Crossing.

I think thats some decent titles to play (again). I like the way nintendo goes.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 13, 2018)

Tfw a random September direct blows e3's presentation out of the water


----------



## jomaper (Sep 13, 2018)

All I wish is for Smash to be released so I won't see any more info about it. Like, I respect every and all games, but seriously, it's been all about Smash as of lately and since I don't play it, I feel like there's nothing in for me.
At least they announced AC.


----------



## Marco_Buns (Sep 13, 2018)

The FF announcements made me lose my mind the most


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Marco_Buns said:


> The FF announcements made me lose my mind the most



Yeah, once they wrapped things up, I started hearing FF7's music and I was like "wait, what??" and yeah, that and FFXII, another good game


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 13, 2018)

What a direct. Woot, Luigi 3 and Katamari and Animal Crossing!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 13, 2018)

Direct was decent, nothing amazing at least in my opinion, it was about exactly what everyone expected. Biggest surprise was probably them releasing two Luigis Mansion games so close to eachother. Animal Crossing is cool and all but not unexpected at all, we knew it would come at some point, and it's not like the AC games are all that different from eachother, it's just more of the same.


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> Pray for Animal Crossing, guys


I don’t know if I should say this aged poorly, or very well


----------



## Windaga (Sep 13, 2018)

Munchkin?!

My favorite direct by far.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 13, 2018)

Pretty meh, not bad as i thought i would be, but still me.

The fact that people are praising the switch for getting ff games that everyone else already played back then... but hey, let enjoy people ff 7 on the go! *coughps1emulatoronandroidcough* Who needs the remaster anyway?


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 13, 2018)

Majority of this was awesome, I don’t mind the remakes... 

Those NES Controllers though! Hopefully there will be a stand-alone nes emu as online isn’t an option for me with my banned switch!

And animal crossing... what a way to end it!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 13, 2018)

Marco_Buns said:


> The FF announcements made me lose my mind the most


TBH this is a way bigger deal then even being hyped for these games. This is breaking down the lock Sony has had on these games for decades. This may just be Final Fantasy Coming back to being available in Nintendo systems for the first time in decades.


----------



## Marco_Buns (Sep 13, 2018)

I also want to say that JP is getting AC Odyssey (Cloud Version)


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2018)

Man, does that Starlink makes me wish for a new and "normal" Starfox game.


Also, when we asked for D-pad Joy-Con, these NES controllers aren't what we meant. lol


----------



## DbGt (Sep 13, 2018)

Assassins creed odyssey is also coming to the switch in Japan only, as a cloud version


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> TBH this is a way bigger deal then even being hyped for these games. This is breaking down the lock Sony has had on these games for decades. This may just be Final Fantasy Coming back to being available in Nintendo systems for the first time in decades.



Right? Not to mention, the last real mainline FF game on a Nintendo console (not handheld) was Final Fantasy VI, yes, it's been that long; I don't include the spinoff games.  I suspect it will be in a bundle, at least, FFVII, IX, X and X-2, XII will likely be alone because it's a huge game.



DbGt said:


> Assassins creed odyssey is also coming to the switch in Japan only, as a cloud version




Lol, they're not even trying


----------



## DocKlokMan (Sep 13, 2018)

Man, no love for FF8, my favorite of the Final Fantasy's.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Right? Not to mention, the last real mainline FF game on a Nintendo console (not handheld) was Final Fantasy VI, yes, it's been that long; I don't include the spinoff games.  I suspect it will be in a bundle, at least, FFVII, IX, X and X-2, XII will likely be alone because it's a huge game.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, they're not even trying


Granted they aren't bringing 1-6 to the switch yet but considering what they are doing already I would say we should cut them some slack considering what they are already bringing. That was one hell of a large announcement.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> Man, no love for FF8, my favorite of the Final Fantasy's.



Steam version is borked, they never patched out the MIDI OST with the PSX OST, you have to use Roses and Wine to mod it. That could be part of it.



jt_1258 said:


> Granted they aren't bringing 1-6 to the switch yet but considering what they are doing already I would say we should cut them some slack considering what they are already bringing. That was one hell of a large announcement.



If they're going to, they had damn well better use the Snes versions of IV, V and VI, and not those abortive RPG Maker "remakes".


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 13, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> Man, no love for FF8, my favorite of the Final Fantasy's.


NVM wrong game, I'm a dummie


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

The FF ports are pretty cool considering the circumstances of them not being on any other consoles, but I can't see myself buying them over just emulating them on switch eventually.


----------



## Issac (Sep 14, 2018)

Damn. I want so much from this Direct it's silly. Heck, I already joked about selling my kidneys today... but now I might actually have to do it :o

But I wonder why they skipped Final Fantasy 8... It's my favorite (Unpopular opinion, perhaps).


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2018)

Issac said:


> Damn. I want so much from this Direct it's silly. Heck, I already joked about selling my kidneys today... but now I might actually have to do it :o
> 
> But I wonder why they skipped Final Fantasy 8... It's my favorite (Unpopular opinion, perhaps).


But considering what they are bringing already I would say just give them some time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2018)

Issac said:


> Damn. I want so much from this Direct it's silly. Heck, I already joked about selling my kidneys today... but now I might actually have to do it :o
> 
> But I wonder why they skipped Final Fantasy 8... It's my favorite (Unpopular opinion, perhaps).



I've explained the reason above, the PC port is a hot mess, I doubt they would fix it up, but I could be wrong. I like FF8 too, but they have their reasons.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 14, 2018)

AnalogMan said:


> Man, no love for FF8, my favorite of the Final Fantasy's.



Been rumored for some time now, 8 being redone with 12’s engine. No announcement for 8 on the switch could mean it’s true or more likely they cut it from the direct to save time for animal crossing


----------



## nWo (Sep 14, 2018)

Certainly I never expected Isabelle. That was wicked, really. Twisted madness-wicked type.


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2018)

There wasn't only one AC reveal for the Switch. Additionally, Assassin's Creed Odyssey is coming to the Switch as a cloud title, like how Resident Evil 7 did. 



I doubt many care though


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 14, 2018)

Geez, Square really is shamelessly disgusting.


----------



## ov3rkill (Sep 14, 2018)

Interesting. Squeenix was busy porting a lot of their old stuff.


----------



## mizorechan (Sep 14, 2018)

Gamefreak working in more games = more 3DS HD games with poor framerate and models.


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm Excited for kirby epic yarn,persona Q2,final fantasy maxima and also in the japanese direct they announced a little bit more.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

Chary said:


> There wasn't only one AC reveal for the Switch. Additionally, Assassin's Creed Odyssey is coming to the Switch as a cloud title, like how Resident Evil 7 did.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt many care though



I'm conflicted. On one hand, they wanted the game on the Switch by any means. On the other hand, the Cloud...

I wonder if Nintendo should bring out a 4G/5G version.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 14, 2018)

It has been confirmed by Square Enix via Twitter: the final fantasy games are all coming to the Xbox one as well.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 14, 2018)

Kirby's Extra Epic Yarn is the 9th Kirby game to be released on the 3ds (14 if you count virtual console games). There was no reason for this to be on the 3ds. It's a fucking Wii game. It would have been perfect for the switch.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 14, 2018)

poor final fantasy viii.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Lots of RPGs this year and next
> 
> - Final Fantasy VII
> - Final Fantasy IX
> ...


FF15 Pocket Edition


SexySpai said:


> Kirby's Extra Epic Yarn is the 9th Kirby game to be released on the 3ds (14 if you count virtual console games). There was no reason for this to be on the 3ds. It's a fucking Wii game. It would have been perfect for the switch.


They probably want do a new Kirby game for the Switch instead. That said, I still think they should be porting these games to both systems.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 14, 2018)

Cheap indeed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> FF15 Pocket Edition
> 
> They probably want do a new Kirby game for the Switch instead. That said, I still think they should be porting these games to both systems.



Sorry, but FFXV is...eeeeh.


----------



## magico29 (Sep 14, 2018)

Garbage, garbage and more garbage.
We dont need retro games, we need brand new games and not same B S.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, but FFXV is...eeeeh.


Quite sure they preserved the quality storytelling in its whole (totally broken) fashion.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Sep 14, 2018)

I’m a little skeptical of Luigi’s Mansion 3 so far, I didn’t really like Dark Moon’s mission format and how there was multiple mansions, and it looks like this is at least keeping the latter since some of the rooms Luigi was walking in were dramatically different from each other.
The 3DS remake of LM look’s really bad too, graphically anyways; the 3DS could do much better than that. It’s kind of a shame to see that since the original Gamecube version was one hell of a graphical showcase for the console, Nintendo’s pretty much going to end the 3DS’s run with a whimper instead of a bang with games that look worse than considerably older games like Resident Evil Revelations, Kid Icarus Uprising and Ironfall.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

magico29 said:


> we need brand new games and not same B S.


Did you watch the direct? Or are you just cherry picking because you didn't like any of the new games that were shown?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Quite sure they preserved the quality storytelling in its whole (totally broken) fashion.



Good thing I never played it


----------



## chirogan (Sep 14, 2018)

Kirby Epic Yarn will be for new Nintendo 3DS family Systems only. 

I guess it is time to ditch the old System and get the best out of the new system.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> FF15 Pocket Edition
> 
> They probably want do a new Kirby game for the Switch instead. That said, I still think they should be porting these games to both systems.


Me too. But they should've ported Kirby's Return to Dream Land to switch. Now THAT is the better Wii game by far.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks like this going be the closes thing I get to a new Custom Robo.


----------



## saulopp (Sep 14, 2018)

So much ports...  Nintendo misunderstood the concept of a "portable device"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Looks like this going be the closes thing I get to a new Custom Robo.



Honestly the only "reveal" that has me hyped. I'm all for them supporting the 3DS.. but there's a lot they're taunting Switch owners with, here. I have a 3DS but I have no inclination (let alone intention) to play it. This is the one time where I wish Nintendo would have lied about support... Oh well.. ;/


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 14, 2018)

https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2018/09/13/discover-the-legacy-of-final-fantasy-on-xbox-one/

Announced just minutes after the Nintendo switch announcement lol.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 14, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2018/09/13/discover-the-legacy-of-final-fantasy-on-xbox-one/
> 
> Announced just minutes after the Nintendo switch announcement lol.



Well, then I have no reason to buy on Switch. :v They'll look and run far better on my One X. Starting to lose steam here for my Switch. More excited about homebrew than official support.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, but FFXV is...eeeeh.


Forgot World of Final Fantasy too.


----------



## jahrs (Sep 14, 2018)

Woot luigis mansion 3 sign me up i love the luigis mansion series


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Well, then I have no reason to buy on Switch. :v They'll look and run far better on my One X. Starting to lose steam here for my Switch. More excited about homebrew than official support.


Personally, I rather have these games at home and on the go.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 14, 2018)

So basically 3 game anouncements for the switch. Hmmm mediocre at best. Looking forward to animal crossing tho


----------



## Pluupy (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm confused about that Chocobo Mystery Dungeon game. They said it was a remake of the "wii game", but the Wii game was Chocobo's Dungeon Labyrinth of Time and doesnt look like what was displayed. Am I to assume this new one is a remake of the original Chocobo Mystery Dungeon game which wasn't localized?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Personally, I rather have these games at home and on the go.



I can respect that. I love the Switch as a system, and it's great that it's getting this library of games. Even if half of em are ported over. I currently don't take my Switch out of the house much, though.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 14, 2018)

one more thing



PLAYS ONLY IN 2D


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I currently don't take my Switch out of the house much, though.


As someone who lives in a pretty shit neighbourhood, I shudder at the thought of taking my Switch outside the house.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 14, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> one more thing
> View attachment 143194
> PLAYS ONLY IN 2D


I have it on vwii still getting it for the extras.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I have it on vwii still getting it for the extras.


its still completely pointless to put it on the 3ds.


----------



## EmulateLife (Sep 14, 2018)

3DS is on it's death bed.


----------



## theguyver (Sep 14, 2018)

saulopp said:


> So much ports...  Nintendo misunderstood the concept of a "portable device"



Yeah,  the switch is becoming a port-able device.......see what I did there


----------



## ganons (Sep 14, 2018)

Bunch of trailers here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl8h6W1BKbk1CEWiyL9h3TA/videos


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 14, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> As someone who lives in a pretty shit neighbourhood, I shudder at the thought of taking my Switch outside the house.


I don't leave my house other than to go to work and social events. I live in an area where the people that consider themselves "hardcore gamers" are ones that strictly play Call of Duty. So, I have no nerdy friends or hangouts. Just realized Animal Crossing is coming to the Switch. Not THAT is exciting.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

Yeah, it is digital. A bit plain, but still nicer than the Pokemon one. Shame that they didn't show the back of the Switch.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2018)

nWo said:


> Certainly I never expected Isabelle. That was wicked, really. Twisted madness-wicked type.


It felt like a massive tease that they knew fans wanted it but weren't going to give it but at least tom came back to confirm it was indeed happening.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 14, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> its still completely pointless to put it on the 3ds.


I wouldn't say pointless but yeah I definitely would have preferred it on the switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NoSoul81 said:


> 3DS is on it's death bed.


people been saying that for years.


----------



## graeme122 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow 21 mins in until a new game is announced that isn't a sequel, prequel or remake, unless I missed one.


----------



## nando (Sep 14, 2018)

there was a luigi's mansion 2?


----------



## EmulateLife (Sep 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I wouldn't say pointless but yeah I definitely would have preferred it on the switch.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Time to face reality they're not making really many new games for it just a couple of ports. The switch is a handheld and a console, it's a more powerful 3DS.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wait a sec, why was assassins creed only announced in Japan? are they really gonna go jp with it, I know it's a cloud game but still.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Sep 14, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> Time to face reality they're not making really many new games for it just a couple of ports. The switch is a handheld and a console, it's a more powerful 3DS.


it's a handheld, but it's not very portable. In my opinion it's too big to be carried around.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> it's a handheld, but it's not very portable. In my opinion it's too big to be carried around.


Cargo pants are a blessing in that department.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> it's a handheld, but it's not very portable. In my opinion it's too big to be carried around.


I carry it along often, and I play portable... So I wouldn't say it's too big to be carried around, but for sure the 3DS is better suited for that, more comfortable, less of a PITA.


----------



## EmulateLife (Sep 14, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> it's a handheld, but it's not very portable. In my opinion it's too big to be carried around.



Be that as it may this is the entire list of 3DS games scheduled to come out in the future. They'll probably add a few more games but I doubt much.


Yo-kai Watch Blasters: Moon Rabbit Crew
tbd
User: tbd
Sep 27

Jake Hunter Detective Story: Ghost of the Dusk
tbd
User: tbd
Sep 28

Luigi's Mansion
tbd
User: tbd
Oct 12

PAW Patrol: On a Roll
tbd
User: tbd
Oct 23

Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story + Bowser Jr.'s Journey
tbd
User: tbd
Jan 11

Etrian Odyssey Nexus
tbd
User: tbd
Feb 5

Shovel Knight: King of Cards
tbd
User: tbd
Apr 9



*BROWSE BY PLATFORMS*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

And an announced Animal Crossing for the Switch in 2019


----------



## EmulateLife (Sep 14, 2018)

SirBeethoven said:


> And an announced Animal Crossing for 2019



I thought that was for the Switch?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> I thought that was for the Switch?


Yes, sorry, I wasn’t looking at the previous comment that was made


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> As someone who lives in a pretty shit neighbourhood, I shudder at the thought of taking my Switch outside the house.


Even in shit neighborhoods people carry around $1000+ iPhones, you'd probably be fine.  Maybe just carry around a knife or some mace too.


----------



## graeme122 (Sep 14, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> Did you watch the direct? Or are you just cherry picking because you didn't like any of the new games that were shown?



What new games, Town and maybe a few others unless I missed something I'm sure it was mostly sequels, prequels, ports and remakes.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Sep 14, 2018)

well its a good thing im learning japanese right now so that I can still play and understand Persona Q2 in case they decide to not localize it


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2018)

graeme122 said:


> What new games, Town and maybe a few others unless I missed something I'm sure it was mostly sequels, prequels, ports and remakes.


"Sequels, prequels, ports and remakes."  So in other words, the only kind of game that "counts" to you is brand new IPs?  You must not be happy with any console at current if that's the case.  

"Nobody's done a God of War or Spider-Man game before! /s"


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2018)

Eddypikachu said:


> well its a good thing im learning japanese right now so that I can still play and understand Persona Q2 in case they decide to not localize it


Wait, what's with all the talk saying that Atlus won't bring it over? They've brought literally everything Persona over to the west since PSP/PS2 era, no? They're just taking a while, which makes sense. They have to round up the entire dub cast, and write the script.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Maybe just carry around a knife or some mace too.


Too bad that's pretty impossible to here, as it's illegal to carry either of those in public.

I'm really looking forward to the games that were shown, even though people are complaining about a lack of new games, despite what was announced in the direct.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Sep 14, 2018)

Chary said:


> Wait, what's with all the talk saying that Atlus won't bring it over? They've brought literally everything Persona over to the west since PSP/PS2 era, no? They're just taking a while, which makes sense. They have to round up the entire dub cast, and write the script.


trueee, just gotta wait longer for a confirmation I guess


----------



## Lightyose (Sep 14, 2018)

Hope they port PMCS and Super Mario 3d World, and when I work I'll buy the Switch...


----------



## graeme122 (Sep 14, 2018)

Xzi said:


> "Sequels, prequels, ports and remakes."  So in other words, the only kind of game that "counts" to you is brand new IPs?  You must not be happy with any console at current if that's the case.
> 
> "Nobody's done a God of War or Spider-Man game before! /s"



Never said I wasn't happy sure there are great games, Just a little disappointed that it was mostly what I said.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 14, 2018)

We have Yoshi's Wooly World, and now Yoshi's Crafted World. The next game:

Yoshi's Tax-Exempt World


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

So, all Mario's humans came from toads confirmed?
​
Seems like a miss opportunity to not have added Daisy.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 14, 2018)

I feel mostly dissapointed at the Switch part of the direct, also more streamed games = bad

If they can't port a game that's fine, but don't give us streamed games, thanks

Also dissapointed at NSMBUDX, NSMBU is my least favorite NSMB game next to NSMB2


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

Sinon said:


> Also dissapointed at NSMBUDX, it's my least favorite NSMB game, next to NSMB2


Remastering all of the previous NSMB games would have been preferable, but I'll settle for this until Mario Maker is inevitably announced.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 14, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> Remastering all of the previous NSMB games would have been preferable, but I'll settle for this until Mario Maker is inevitably announced.


If they add slopes I'll gladly buy it...


----------



## jamespoo (Sep 14, 2018)

i am so happy to see that the 3ds is not dead yet as it is one of my fave consoles of all time

the games coming out look decent also i never played luigi's mansion back in the day even tho i did own a gamecube so looking forwarded to playing it


----------



## Jonna (Sep 14, 2018)

I was also excited to see Cities: Skylines portable, until they showed the footage and the frame rate is terrible. What's going on??


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2018)

Jonna said:


> I was also excited to see Cities: Skylines portable, until they showed the footage and the frame rate is terrible. What's going on??


A LOT of the games seemed to have really bad framerate in the direct. Not sure if that was video quality or what, but yikes.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 14, 2018)

Final Fantasy XV: Dumbed Down Edition Pocket Edition HD

In other news, furries got very excited with this Direct


----------



## TheZander (Sep 14, 2018)

Can't even show Samus, come on give us something


----------



## Jonna (Sep 14, 2018)

Chary said:


> A LOT of the games seemed to have really bad framerate in the direct. Not sure if that was video quality or what, but yikes.


Reading up, apparently it is that bad on the Switch, and the developers will be continuously updating it with patches to improve performance.

AKA "We rushed this release."


----------



## trigao (Sep 14, 2018)

Nice direct IMO

Now i just want wonderful 101 and fantasy life port to switch
Please


----------



## BASgamer (Sep 14, 2018)

"Five features of membership: online play, NES games, cloud save data, smartphone app."

Isnt that 4?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

Please don't buy Nintendo's online.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 14, 2018)

BASgamer said:


> "Five features of membership: online play, NES games, cloud save data, smartphone app."
> 
> Isnt that 4?


The one with "?" yellow box will be a surprise


----------



## Beerus (Sep 14, 2018)

where is my persona Q2 info???? and where is my waifus in smash


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

Beerus said:


> and where is my waifus in smash


Isabelle has already been confirmed ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Forgot World of Final Fantasy too.




Not a fan of the spinoff games, sorry


----------



## Delerious (Sep 14, 2018)

Crystal Chronicles will be a day one purchase for me! Can't wait! Now if only SE would give FF5 and 6 the remake treatment, even if it were in the same style as FF3 and 4.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh Boy, it´s been 14 Years since I last played Crystal Chronicles on the Gamecube. Gonna keep my eyes on this one.


----------



## 1vanchom (Sep 14, 2018)

I have to say it
Isabelle is the 69th fighter in smash bros ultimate

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Sep 14, 2018)

I prefer using Isabelle in MK8 Deluxe. 
At least she's in smash Bros. now. >.<


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 14, 2018)

New Super Mario Bros. U
*Deluxe ...*



 

I wasn’t even happy, all they did is replace 2 characters!


----------



## MurraySkull (Sep 14, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> Oh Boy, it´s been 14 Years since I last played Crystal Chronicles on the Gamecube. Gonna keep my eyes on this one.


Well, I'm playing it in Dolphin right now, and it runs quite well! I would say that.. NO! How could Raem's spies have come this far? Run!


----------



## Reploid (Sep 14, 2018)

Portendo Direct


----------



## linuxares (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Seems like a miss opportunity to not have added Daisy *Rosalina*.


FIFY


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2018)

linuxares said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a miss opportunity to not have added Daisy Rosalina *Shovel Knight*.
> ...


Fixed that for both of you.



KingVamp said:


> Please don't buy iNintendo's online.


Why not?  It's $20 for a year and I want to play SSBU online.  Some of those NES games could be fun for online play too.


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 14, 2018)

I expected some metroid news and some more new game releases. The switch is mainly becoming a port machine. 3th party developers are also mainly jumping on the port train and instead of making brand new ip's like they used to do, they're bringing over ports mostly


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 14, 2018)

Luigis mansion 3 = excellent!

The rest = decent for those who missed those games already (sums it up for FF and wiiu ports)

Disappointed no MP3 news, or F-Zero


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2018)

luigi mansion and animal crossing the rest FUCKING PORTS...lame ass direct AGAIN!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 14, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> luigi mansion and animal crossing the rest FUCKING PORTS...lame ass direct AGAIN!


Don’t get me talking about New Super Fucking Mario Bros. U Deluxe.

*WHY NOT MAKE A NEW GAME?!*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 14, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Don’t get me talking about New Super Fucking Mario Bros. U Deluxe.
> 
> *WHY NOT MAKE A NEW GAME?!*


For some reason I forgot they even showed that up in Portendo's Direct, and I will do my best to forget it again.
Meanwhile from MP4 we still only have some text on a dark background.... Is that game even on development or was that just a bluff?


----------



## FR0ZN (Sep 14, 2018)

Again no Ridge Racer ?????????????????????????????????
The whole generation is lost.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2018)

well at least i'll actually get to turn my switch on in 2019!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 14, 2018)

iCEQB said:


> Again no Ridge Racer ?????????????????????????????????
> The whole generation is lost.


Isn't Portendo bad enough already, why so eager on making it into Rehashtendo?


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 14, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> For some reason I forgot they even showed that up in Portendo's Direct, and I will do my best to forget it again.
> Meanwhile from MP4 we still only have some text on a dark background.... Is that game even on development or was that just a bluff?


Just hope they won't mess it up like they did with starfox so they have to bury the game series forever sadly with their gimmicky controls. I can already see it happening, you turn your character with your left joycon pointing left or right and aim with the right gyro instead of letting us use standard controls


----------



## FR0ZN (Sep 14, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Isn't Portendo bad enough already, why so eager on making it into Rehashtendo?



There were so many Rumors about a Ridge Racer 8 or Ridge Racer SX.
Stupid me believed it to be true, because WHO THE HELL fakes news about a god damn Ridge Racer game???

I understand not everybody likes Ridge Racer, but there seem to be certain people that love to see a poor iCEQB suffer 25/17 all around the world ;o;


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Just hope they won't mess it up like they did with starfox so they have to bury the game series forever sadly with their gimmicky controls.


they already have with him not even being in space anymore. it's going to be worse than starfox adventures...


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 14, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> they already have with him not even being in space anymore. it's going to be worse than starfox adventures...


I actually meant the wii u version. That was so bad and so bad in sales that they're probably gonna bury starfox for a long time in the sand wich isn't good. Would have liked to see this on the switch with revamped controls. The only port I care for is that


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I actually meant the wii u version. That was so bad and so bad in sales that they're probably gonna bury starfox for a long time in the sand wich isn't good.


from what i saw from the switch trailer that is what is going to happen 100%


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 14, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> from what i saw from the switch trailer that is what is going to happen 100%


was that a minigame?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 14, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> was that a minigame?


nope that's the game


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 14, 2018)

So THAT'S why they shut down rom's websites! (it was obvious though)


----------



## linuxares (Sep 14, 2018)

I for one find the new Town (working title) to look smashing!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Sep 14, 2018)

I don't understand why there are no news at all on "Metroid Prime 4"...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Purplstuph said:


> Disappointed about the 3ds lineup....


Remakes, remakes... we all "love" remakes!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Pray for Animal Crossing, guys


Boring game... Id much rather pray for prime 4


----------



## VitaType (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm surprised that there is no port of the Hipster Final Fantasy (OMG! FFVI is the best one! All this idiots who think FFVII is are so foolish and just haven't tried FFVI...), beside that it seems Square has won somekind of confidence in the console which is nice. That means with Bethesda and Square there're two major game companies showing (very) good support for the system beside Nintendo itself, unsure about Ubisoft atm.

A new Luigis Mansion is great, no comment to the Epic Yarn port 

New Super Mario Bros U Deluxe... Ah, come on. That means no NSMB this gen? They at least could have added the Wii version as well even if it would have been a port into the new slightly altered WiiU engine. It's a real bumper.

Offical NES wireless controllers. Okay. NES controllers are iconic, but they aren't fun to use. Somewhat "good" useable controllers for Nintendo begun with SNES (non square-ish controllers). Guess it will have its fans.

"Pokémon: Let’s Go, Pikachu/Eevee!". _Pokémon Colon Let Apostrophe s Go Comma [Pikachu|Eevee] exclamation mark._ No, I'm not over it yet  Who on earth thought thats a good title? Just get rid of this person Nintendo.
Hairstyles okay. Why not. No more wasting attack slots with HMs and not needing specific types of Pokémon in your team is fantastic. 

Diablo 3, City Skylines, CivVI. Yes. Yes. Yes. That's a bunch of good 3rd party games. You can argue if any of that should be played with a controller and that all of that is old releases and maybe you don't like this games, but that is a bunch of quality titles coming to the system right there. I still hope they make a City Skylines 2 or a graphics update to the first game, because gameplay-wise it's by far better then the current SimCity, but if you spend alot of time building a city you want it to look nice too.

Super Mario Party. Great. Hopefully the boards aren't all as small as they one they showed during E3, but beside that it looks like a fun entry in the series.

GameFreak's new RPG. I really don't have high expectations. GameFreak knows how to make Pokémon, but all there other games? I know this GBA Drill game, but it really isn't as good as alot of people say.

Yoshi's Crafted World. I was abit critical of the artstyle before, but it looks great to me now. Hope it will be a great game. 

The board games. Carcassone, Catan and Pandemic? The real thing is better and more fun, but if the AI is good it's nice for a small game in-between. Sounds good.

Another Animal Crossing character for Smash? There could have been better option from outside of the Nintendo universe (Earthworm Jim, Phoenix Wright, Professor Layton, Banjo/Kazooie, ...), but from Nintendo itself? I guess they put all of there own characters I would like to see in Smash already into it.

Despite Luigis Mansion I'm not blown away, but it was a good direct.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 14, 2018)

FINAL FANTASY 9 instead of FINAL FANTASY 8 ???????

- RIP

(But I will play 7 + 10 again I guess <3)

Aaaand .. maybe there will be a PS1 emulator (with sound (sorry Lakka)) anyways ..


----------



## linuxares (Sep 14, 2018)

I've got to say. Nintendo has the best rollercoaster of the year. It's so enjoyable to see the enjoyment in the Nintendo Subreddit for Animal Crossing. Nintendo trolled people HARD!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 14, 2018)

Wow...I wasn't anticipating much since they had a direct with releases not too long ago. But this is pretty astonishing. Ninty certainly wasn't joking or overestimating when they said after E3 that more games were coming. Wow! 


What surprises me most is Civilization 6 and (especially) City skylines. Seriously curious how they'll turn out. 
EDIT: not so good, apparently. 

And aside that...those virtual board games are like a wish coming true. I've said before that these were a booming genre, and those are some of the best coming on this platform! 
Munchkin is the weirdest surprise. To my knowledge (and google-fu), there never was a munchkin video game before*.

always good to have a few arguments that might convince my girlfriend into getting a switch...



VitaType said:


> The board games. Carcassone, Catan and Pandemic? The real thing is better and more fun, but if the AI is good it's nice for a small game in-between. Sounds good.


I'm assuming that these are ports of the mobile versions. In that case, Carcassonne and Catan have solid AI's (my girlfriend plays these games a lot on her phone**). Pandemic doesn't have one. While that is obviously a miss, this really is a co-op experience***. Meaning: you really should be playing it with friends.



*as much as I love munchkin, I seriously doubt the humor will translate well into the digital realm
**note: carcassonne recently has a new version. I accidentally dabbled into this one yesterday (it was on a humble bundle not too long ago), but while at least serviceable, I can't yet say just how brutal the enemies might become
***more so: pandemic is pretty much THE co-op game. It's no overestimation to say that pandemic is to co-op games what Mario is to platformers)


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 14, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> New Super Mario Bros. U
> *Deluxe ...*
> 
> View attachment 143210
> ...


RIP Blue Toad 2009-2018
Replaced by a knock-off waifu


----------



## Jonna (Sep 14, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Wow...I wasn't anticipating much since they had a direct with releases not too long ago. But this is pretty astonishing. Ninty certainly wasn't joking or overestimating when they said after E3 that more games were coming. Wow!
> 
> 
> What surprises me most is Civilization 6 and (especially) City skylines. Seriously curious how they'll turn out.
> ...


Cities Skylines is out already, and it has a horrible framerate.


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 14, 2018)

My main highlight was the Capcom Beat 'em up Bundle, for sure!
Final Fight? Knights of the Round? BATTLE CIRCUIT!? BRING 'EM ALL IN ONE PACKAGE!
And so they did....and it comes out next week....this is just too glorious for my Beat 'em Up passion.. :'D


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Sep 14, 2018)

Pretty underwhelming I think.


----------



## dude1 (Sep 14, 2018)

I feel like some intern or Reggie mislabeled the tape and this was supposed to be our E3 direct.
while what we got at E3 was supposed to be a smash direct or treehouse.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 14, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Cities Skylines is out already, and it has a horrible framerate.


Damn. 

(oh, well...at least they tried)


----------



## dude1 (Sep 14, 2018)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Pretty underwhelming I think.


I was thinking about the same then I remembered the E3 one & suddenly this was pretty good.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Why not?  It's $20 for a year and I want to play SSBU online. Some of those NES games could be fun for online play too.


Because if it bombs hard enough, they would never think about pay online ever again. If anything, the NES online games should be its own service. Pay walling the whole online isn't needed for that.




linuxares said:


> I've got to say. Nintendo has the best rollercoaster of the year. It's so enjoyable to see the enjoyment in the Nintendo Subreddit for Animal Crossing. Nintendo trolled people HARD!


Yeah, a better troll than the King K. Rool reveal. If I remember correctly, it doesn't help that they went overtime with this Direct.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Because if it bombs hard enough, they would never think about pay online ever again.


This might've been valid logic before all their competition implemented something similar, but they aren't going to back out of it now.  If too few people sign up they'll just make the benefits more numerous and attractive.


----------



## Exannor (Sep 14, 2018)

Does anyone know if the old luigi version will be for N3ds only or all 3ds'? I remember playing that game on my gamecube and I have a feeling as though it will be for n3ds only


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 14, 2018)

Xzi said:


> This might've been valid logic before all their competition implemented something similar, but they aren't going to back out of it now.  If too few people sign up they'll just make the benefits more numerous and attractive.


And if people actually show restraint and keep not buying their online, stop buying games they plan to play online heavily and see increasing wait times to find people online, they will eventually get the message. This "other companies are doing, so let's not fight this at all" mentality is nonsense.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> And if people actually show restraint and keep not buying their online, stop buying games they plan to play online heavily and see increasing wait times to find people online, they will eventually get the message. This "other companies are doing, so let's not fight this at all" mentality is nonsense.


Well I meant that more as: a boycott was already attempted for both paid XBL and PSN, and it didn't work either of those times.  The popularity of XB360 at a time when PSN was free is really what set us down this path to begin with.  Regardless, $20 for a year is absolutely negligible to me, and Switch is the only modern console that has games I want to play online.  Pretty much all of Sony's online games are also on PC.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 14, 2018)

So...I guess I'll buy two or three Switch consoles. Damn, 'tendo...keeping me broke-ish.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 14, 2018)

Jonna


> Cities Skylines is out already, and it has a horrible framerate.


they have to work on a performance patch
I'm downloading,Cities Skylines (2.14go) , but I'm also downloading bastion(996mo) ,final fantasy pocket 15 hd
the games are released, quietly at nintendo, no advertising, nothing on tv


----------



## waveathon (Sep 14, 2018)

still waiting for a new Fatal Frame game...


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 14, 2018)

Why were people unironically asking for fortnite. It's already on the fucking console.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 15, 2018)

What's this more of the same shit as before and more Wii u ports.

This system again can only be something the fanboys defend.

It's been well over a year and Nintendo have failed to get its foothold on the third party aaa support.

Can guarantee it will end very soon and will be left to the same usual silverware shite once sony and Microsoft release it's next systems.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 15, 2018)

Retroboy and others

I wouldn't worry about nintendo
They were there before us, and they will be there after us.
Nintendo does not sell loss-making consoles like its competitors.
Nintendo has AAA+a, it has always been the case but in insufficient number
(Assassin creed is an AAA but multi support, would you prefer to play it on a ps4? Xbox? Or on a real gaming machine that is the PC? On the other hand, played zelda botw on ps4 and xbox, you can wait a long time)
And if I know that the exclusivities of a console e. g. on ps4 uncharted, etc....
And throw the rest away because I have a computer....
How many games are really ps4 exclusive?
Well, apart from little independent games, there's nothing...
And is it smarter to play a ps4, indie games that have hardware that is useless? Or played the indie games on switch? Stardew valley? Hollow knight? Little nightmare,limbo? Etc... Of course I play my switch it's made for that, which is not the case ps4 xbox one.

Nintendo has always had inferior hardware against the competition nothing new here
You're talking about the.ps5 or xbox From the future, but they'll never compete against the switch, it's a nomad laptop, sony didn't do better with his vita as far as I know?...against the 3ds...
Or the.wii in front of the ps3?
In short, stop believing that nintendo is a mega-billionaire company, there are a little more than 5000 at nintendo, by comparison just the sony polyphony digital studio (which only makes big turismo) are more than 600 almost 1/8 th of the total staff of nintendo, is it worth talking about microsoft?

the truth, and that's my point of view.


Spoiler: About nintendo



N64 has revolutionized the 3d platform
And pushed handling in a 3d environment where no one could compete at the time
They created the dpad for better ergonomics

Zelda botw has pushed the ingeniosity of the gameplay in the open world to its limits, not a hollow sandbox game, redundant, like 99.9% of open world games
A reference, that every programmer tries and will try to reach for years, a lesson in a nintendo way, like n64 and mario in his time
I stop there, there's still so much to say, I'm not a fanboy, just recognize the facts, the truth is good to say, good karma


----------



## Classicgamer (Sep 16, 2018)

Finish porting the rest of the Wii U Nintendo! 

I know I’m not he only one who greatly enjoyed Color Splash!!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 16, 2018)

KHEOPS said:


> Retroboy and others
> 
> I wouldn't worry about nintendo
> They were there before us, and they will be there after us.
> ...


You sound more like a hard loving fanboy that cant do proper research and that states opinions as facts.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 16, 2018)

Fanboy? In my life I had a game boy dmg, a super nes, a wii that's all, no gba, no 3ds, no wiiu so if it's that fanboy nintendo?? So I am one of them.
I don't care at all, I have fun hacking, I download games by the hundreds, stored on hdd, I buy some of the best ,fanboy me? Everything I say is verifiable, so it's up to you to do some research, I already know the truth, and it's said above your post.

I'm an independent developer, so apart from the PC, for me the rest are just toys.
I have passed the age of defending this or that console, nintendo vs sony vs microsoft etc....
The PC is a work tool, all your consoles are a technologically outdated piece of gold, so I play gems, zelda botw, uncharted ps3 ,the rest is to feed the pigs

My priority when I buy a console is the ease of hacking or not, then the homebrew emulators, I play 95℅ retrogaming ,nes ,game boy,snes,etc.... The rest doesn't interest me for more than five minutes.
It is the technique behind the game that interests me that I tested new games nothing else

And if you don't agree that nintendo remains one of the best developers in the world in 3d platform it's because you live on another planet, learn to program, unity, unreal etc.... Then show me your project, so I can test the quality of your camera, my coding has unity to imitate the mario camera, gave me 8 months of work ,and about 800 lines of code, and I still haven't reached the polish of nintendo, smooth without bug, with radius for ground and obstacle detection, watched mario64 the technique is great, support on the slopes acceleration double or triple jump, all of course without problem, so don't talk about nintendo or their programmer, because you are not one, otherwise you would agree with me

I wish you a good day soon


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 16, 2018)

KHEOPS said:


> Fanboy? In my life I had a game boy dmg, a super nes, a wii that's all, no gba, no 3ds, no wiiu so if it's that fanboy nintendo?? So I am one of them.
> I don't care at all, I have fun hacking, I download games by the hundreds, stored on hdd, I buy some of the best ,fanboy me? Everything I say is verifiable, so it's up to you to do some research, I already know the truth, and it's said above your post.
> 
> I'm an independent developer, so apart from the PC, for me the rest are just toys.
> ...


You being a indie doesnt make my opinion any less important than yours.

First, let's take a look at your past post:


> Retroboy and others
> 
> I wouldn't worry about nintendo
> They were there before us, and they will be there after us.
> Nintendo does not sell loss-making consoles like its competitors.


The virtual boy was a loss. The Wii U was sold as a loss. It was a loss for them. The 3ds started as a loss too, to the point Iwata had to cut his salary to compesate for the loss. Hell, the virtual voy and the wii u remains their bigger failure in the console market.


> Nintendo has AAA+a, it has always been the case but in insufficient number
> (Assassin creed is an AAA but multi support, would you prefer to play it on a ps4? Xbox? Or on a real gaming machine that is the PC? On the other hand, played zelda botw on ps4 and xbox, you can wait a long time)


I cant deny nintendo are the best when it comes to game development, but not in all areas. Their games are fun and the majority are family friendly.

About the multiplatform titles... Well, consoles exists for the ease of use. Plug and play. That's something that million of people are still looking for. Of course gaming pc are the best platform for these kind of titles, but again, it is not the main target for most people.


> And if I know that the exclusivities of a console e. g. on ps4 uncharted, etc....
> And throw the rest away because I have a computer....
> How many games are really ps4 exclusive?
> Well, apart from little independent games, there's nothing...


This is literally a lie and you know it. The ps4 have a good chunck of excelent quality first party titles. If you ignore them well, that's your fault.


> And is it smarter to play a ps4, indie games that have hardware that is useless? Or played the indie games on switch? Stardew valley? Hollow knight? Little nightmare,limbo? Etc... Of course I play my switch it's made for that, which is not the case ps4 xbox one.


You are literally saying the switch is a indie machine. That's just sad, at least for me.


> Nintendo has always had inferior hardware against the competition nothing new here
> You're talking about the.ps5 or xbox From the future, but they'll never compete against the switch, it's a nomad laptop, sony didn't do better with his vita as far as I know?...against the 3ds...
> Or the.wii in front of the ps3?


The ps5 and new xbox will for sure affect the third party development of games for switch, since third party studios will prioritize those two consoles (and pc) and will not waste additional money on developing an extremely dumbed down version of their titles. The lape of power between those two consoles and the switch will be significant.


> In short, stop believing that nintendo is a mega-billionaire company, there are a little more than 5000 at nintendo, by comparison just the sony polyphony digital studio (which only makes big turismo) are more than 600 almost 1/8 th of the total staff of nintendo, is it worth talking about microsoft?


Again, lies and just opinions being passed as facts...


> N64 has revolutionized the 3d platform
> And pushed handling in a 3d environment where no one could compete at the time
> They created the dpad for better ergonomics


True, but then sony appeared to compete and guess who of the three (counting sega too) won that gen.


> Zelda botw has pushed the ingeniosity of the gameplay in the open world to its limits, not a hollow sandbox game, redundant, like 99.9% of open world games
> A reference, that every programmer tries and will try to reach for years, a lesson in a nintendo way, like n64 and mario in his time
> I stop there, there's still so much to say, I'm not a fanboy, just recognize the facts, the truth is good to say, good karma


Opinion again. I can say that botw sucked ass but hey, that's an opinion too.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you I prefer by far your post here, you are developing and it is more interesting than to say fanboy or troll thank you

https://www.senscritique.com/liste/Liste_des_exclusivites_Play_Station_4/246373

For ps4? There are 82 titles exclusive to the machine and once sorted there is not much left.
This is not AAA games to me, this is not zelda, mario odyssey, or uncharted4
Super stardust? Everybody's golf?,Tearaway Unfolded? Omega quintet,shadow of the best,let it die,bound,inferno climber,summer lesson,assault
 follows leynos etc...., so you want me to continue?
For you these tracks do not run on switch? Or do you need a professional ps4?
Fat princess adventure? Wattam? Kill strain,Knights of Valour,Minna from Spelunker Z,Wayward Sky, come on, I'll stop there because 95% of the list are indie games, or uninspired, typically the ideal kind of game on switch, I play a little nightmare on switch, because a gtx1080 PC won't do anything better to this game, in 720p on switch it's the best experience in bed, or in the toilet, or outside
Apart from uncharted, nothing really interests me, otherwise the PC ports are better.

And I know that for you Horizon: Zero Dawn is an aaa game, yes as many they are empty, boring, hollow, musty, and especially a physics of another age, I found a comparison, typically what I think about the aaa open world games, I said above, hollow sandbox games, uninteresting, without advanced physics, the gameplay stagnates, as much played in 2d, here is where I want to come, I play 95% retrogaming, when I see horizon zero dawn, I am delighted with my choice...

As I say, I repeat, I'm a developer, when I see zelda botw, I have respect and admiration, when I see zero dawn, I see a studio pump money
Lazy developer who sees short-term profits, too powerful a shareholder? Or call of duty? Bullshit game
Long live the aaa switch games and long live the developers of indie games, because at least there is still some originality, not like most of the aaa commercial cash pumps games cod1, cod2,cod3,4,5,6,assassin creed.a.2.3.4.5 etc.....
What are these games seriously boring, always the same, the same mechanics, you go up on the tower, the map gets bigger etc.... Play zelda botw.
I play on PC, but when I play zelda, I don't need super cpu or gpu, just my switch and I appreciate the work of the nintendo developers, really the guys they ensure respect.

.. That's my point of view.

Here enjoy
Enjoyed what I think, in video....
Please watch the video to the end it's really informative.



What more do you want from zero dawn? A good physique? Or even higher resolution graphics? 4k?8k? To do what? It's exactly the same as playing at Mario 64 in 8k, it won't be better, or prettier, on the contrary, ia 3d modeling low polygon will shock even more in high resolutions, the case of 40% remake port hd, not as pretty as the original, except starting from scratch, retexture, remodeling etc....
I have a switch with zelda bought legally, and I can compare on my pc, and well I prefer by far to play nomad 6inch on my switch, than on a 42p plasma, on my pc, with texture 4k etc..... The decors are empty...compared to the native 720p

And for me, the fx of this game (horizon zero dawn), are just there to hide the misery, environmental physics really bad...
And as I say, if I'm looking for high-end fx, it's not ps4 pro, or xbox one that I need, that's what I have on my computer.
I used this game as an example, but it could be 99% AAA games, of home console games

And when I say don't worry about nintendo, I mean that.

Today, the Tokyokeizai Japanese site says it all: Nintendo has become the richest company in Japan. The Kyoto firm that we all know indeed heads the 500 most highly rated companies, selected by hand from among the 3,600 nominees.

Nintendo now weighs nearly ¥946 billion (7 of the same billions here at home, but in euros), a success due in part to the war treasure accumulated over decades by its leaders, but also to the phenomenal success of the Switch, available since last March.

Specialists are anticipating record profits in the coming months since, let us not forget, the console is still not freely available in stores in most Japanese cities.

And while there is a chemical company (Shin-Etsu) and a car manufacturer (Subaru) in second and third place respectively, fourth place is also occupied by a major player in the video game market, since Sony is the one who just missed the podium.

Tokyokezai reminds us with malice that the month of December corresponds to the payment of bonuses and other dividends in the archipelago, which allows us to imagine that employees and other investors will certainly have a happy Christmas and New Year.

So the wiiu or the 3 ds? Did it hurt a nintendo? They do not sell hardware at a loss like sony and microsoft, forced to sell many software games...


> The virtual boy was a loss. The Wii U was sold as a loss. It was a loss for them. The 3ds started as a loss too, to the point Iwata had to cut his salary to compesate for the loss. Hell, the virtual voy and the wii u remains their bigger failure in the console market.





> You being a indie doesnt make my opinion any less important than yours.



You're absolutely right, that's why I answer by taking time, I don't just tell you 2 words, ex you're a troll, or you're a fanboy, I respect you, I answer you, and I develop my words, if it's not a proof of respect, or if your opinion doesn't interest me? This is not the case
And you said those words earlier


> You look more like a hard-loving fanboy who can't do proper research and who expresses opinions as facts.


Thank you, friend. See you soon.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 16, 2018)

Nintendo has revealed the new nes controls will not work outside of the nes classics. I got a super famicom pro from 8 bitdo. Sucks for the mainstream audience who don’t know. I could see stores such as GameStop telling parents they will work on the switch without the whole truth n try to sell them as wireless controllers for the mini. After all you can’t talk about GameStop without the words scum and lairs!

Oh No Notendo! You Nintendid it! They messed up the nes titles. Anyone else see the Nintendo faq? The nes games require a weekly check in. I could understand a 30 day check in. But weekly? That’s extreme. Nintendo must be paranoido about hackers


----------

